

Ruby Fiddle: Ruby Snippets in the Browser - duck
http://rubyfiddle.com/

======
danieldrehmer
I was trying to import a lib just for fun.

<http://i.imgur.com/GayxZ.png>

Very mature, RubyFiddle

~~~
jwo
That was a hack, not some sort of prank to punish you from importing a lib.

Importing libs is on the todo list though!

~~~
chc
I think he was talking about the weird ASCII art that appears to depict a
penis, not the fact that he couldn't import Nokogiri.

------
gnufied
One of the things that makes jsfiddle somewhat more useful is ability to play
with Canvas and SVG from browser. Is it just me or when you make an
interpreter run in the browser without any visual elements the whole thing
appears a bit meh.

~~~
jwo
Agreed that JSFiddle is one of the coolest things ever... This is more about
the backend code and showing off Ruby.

------
michaelmartin
This is great, a really nice way of sharing snippets. It's not the prettiest
site, and it's a shame the Gistify button tries to load a popup (Which Chrome
blocked), but the idea is really useful. And integrating with Github can only
be a plus (Wouldn't mind seeing even deeper integration, user accounts or
listing forks etc.)

~~~
jwo
I've thought about having user accounts on RubyFiddle. But don't we already
have too many accounts all over the place? (coming at some point, maybe with
github login)

------
reedlaw
With the source code open it wouldn't be too hard to exploit this to do just
about anything. Sure you could the same with a free Heroku instance but this
lets you do it anonomously. Not that I would do such things but when I see
these kinds of apps I wonder how they could be made more secure.

~~~
twinn
Code School open sourced their ruby sandboxing. Might be worth a look.
<https://github.com/envylabs/RubyCop>

~~~
jwo
Oh man, awesome. thanks.

------
brittohalloran
Spool up those Heroku dynos, you're about to get Hacker Newsified

~~~
Jake232
It's already happened. Site is down ;)

------
sebastianmck
I've been using <http://rbpad.charlie.bz/> quite extensively. It's great.

~~~
jwo
Thats cool; I've been wanting to add the selector to choose your runtime
(rubinius), but couldn't get it on Heroku (yet).

~~~
charliesome
Oh hey, rbpad is mine!

I have the source here if you'd like to check it out:
<http://github.com/charliesome/19pad>

------
stringbot
:D <http://rubyfiddle.com/riddles/ab901>

------
huk
Is there any security mechanism, which not allow execute external commands
(for example `rm -Rf *`)?

~~~
jwo
Heroku provides a read-only file system on their Bamboo stack, and a "scratch-
pad" file system on their Cedar stack where changes are thrown away after the
web request finishes.

~~~
huk
Thanks, I didn't know that.

------
jbarmash
Love the vim binding!

